# injured pigeon



## greengrass (Mar 19, 2020)

Have posted about him/her before but only want sizes

Current home,* free to wander the garden*, is box in a plastic crate 49L x 34 w x 23 h cm for sleeping/resting only *is it big enough?*

can't go out dues to the 'Lockdown of mostly elderly' I'm 79 and don't think Police would see an injured pigeon as an emergency anyway its lively and think the resccue or vet will put it down. One thing is seems to like its home as it wanders back readily.

many thanks


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Yes, that is big enough for him to sleep in at night. You can put a few layers of newspaper in there with a brick on top of that. They like to perch on something. Then every day when he is out, you can just remove the top layer with all the droppings on, easy to clean.

Are you sure he is safe and no cat can get to him? A pet carrier will be safer, then you can just close the entrance at night.


----------

